# What must-have accessories come to mind?



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Someone needs to make a charging dock for this puppy!    Maybe an alarm clock  (think iPhone stuff).

What would you like to see?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are several alarm clock apps in the app store.

A charging dock would be a good idea. . .one that you could set upright or sideways depending on how you wanted to use it.  With better speakers.

I bet something of the sort will be along before too long. . . .


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't like the fingerprints and smudges that are on the screen all the time, so I decided to go ahead and order a screen protector and a stylus pen to use to hopefully avoid these.  I ordered and received the "Capacitive Stylus" from Amazon, it has good reviews and was in my price range.  I bought it through Amazon.com and the number is:  B0059KTEBC for $9.85 each.  I just received the stylus but so far it seems to have a nice response,


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too bought some Styli: 

I went for the set of three as I have no doubt I'll lose at least one. 

I also figure I'll need some good earbuds. . .gonna put my son on that detail. . . .he always wants to know what he can get me for Christmas anyway. 

I'm pretty sure I need a new purse too.

Oh. . .you meant accessories for the FIRE. . . . .well. . . .it sorta would be.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I currently have a Timbuk2 Sleeve, but have also ordered screen protectors and a stand.

I used myGearStore screen protectors on my iPad 2 and it worked nicely so I went with them again due to the price and because I was curious about their "Anti-Fingerprint" ones. I ordered this combo and should get it soon. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005DSN3QM/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details

As for stands I went with the Belkin FlipBlade Adjust. It's marketed towards an iPad, but pic on Amazon shows it being used with a Playbook (similar size to Fire). Best Buy has it for $13 (normally $28+) +tax and free shipping. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Belkin+-+FlipBlade+Adjust+Stand+for+Apple%26%23174%3B+iPad%26%23174%3B+2+-+Silver/Gray/2824316.p?id=1218354835770&skuId=2824316


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Everyone, including me, will probably say a cover.  I remembered that I had bought a Belkin zippered cover when I got my K2.  It fits the Fire just fine, too.  We have Oberons for our K2's.  Charging stand idea is a great one.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I, too bought some Styli:
> 
> I went for the set of three as I have no doubt I'll lose at least one.
> 
> ...


I just ordered this stylus pack today.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

collett said:


> I just ordered this stylus pack today.


Ditto, thanks. Also added an auto accessory jack usb charger.


----------

